# HOCOC Season Opener



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The track will be an oval for this race, we may run one class under the lights.

For more information click here: HOCOC Slot Car Racing - Home


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

We have decided to run the Fairgrounds race under the lights. Here is the track as an oval with lights.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*Podium Shots*

NSC Sportsman podium









Whelen Modified podium









Jalopy podium









Spec Stock podium









Fairgrounds podium









A race report has been posted on hococ.weebly.com .


----------

